
ANSI colors in your browser - gableroux
https://github.com/GabLeRoux/ansi-colors-chrome-extension
======
gableroux
Hi, this is a chrome extension to convert ANSI characters to colors.

Posting here just in case someone is interested in giving a hand, it's just
for fun, but could be handy for some users.

It's kind of cool as I was able to get browserify to work within a chrome
extension and it currently strips ANSI characters on a single button click so
our eyes can stop bleeding ;)

